# Floating jig paint



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

hello tackle makers, did a couple searches and couldnt find anything on what kind of paints to use for floating jigs. i was hopeing that someone could point me in the right direction. from what i have seen there are some great tackle makers on here. please please please throw this dog a bone.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe floating jigs are made out of foam (the soft floaters) or balsa (the hard floaters). So with that said, I would guess a primer to seal the wood or foam and then a lacquer paint. Don't quote me on this. Others may know more.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Createx would work fine.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you very much for the replies.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

For foam, I'd definitely use a very fine coat of lacquer colors and leave it at that. If it's white foam, no white primer/base coat needed. The solvent will bite right into that foam and hold good. Be careful though. Flooding the paint on will dissolve the foam. I don't think you'd be able to get the createx hot enough to make it even semi-water resistant without melting the foam. Styrene melts at a very low temp. 

For wood, I definitely go the Createx or Auto Air way for color, then a solvent based or epoxy sealer to make it water resistant.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

createx takes too much to paint for good color and they sink. testors has ok color selection but no fluorescents for me to get and takes 2 coats. lacquer was the best result so far but i cant find fluorescent lacquer anywhere. was 1 coat and dried with a shine. absolutely perfect. its a bummer they don't have it anywhere. the stuff i had came from my parents garage and was 27 years old.


i mean nowhere has any lacquer its bs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have found lacquer at hobby shops before, you may want to try that rout. I have also just bought it from Home depot for my fluorescents. It was Krylon I think.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

found some, i can see the finish line now lol will post some pics when i get them painted.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

does anybody know if you can make your own floaters is there jigs and foam you can buy to make your own havent been able to find anything about making them anywhere


----------

